# goodbye to the tt



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Well, it had to go.

The most beautiful car I ever owned or am ever likely to.
4 great years, but a financial imperative and good old common sense sense it was time.
Thanks to the tt owners club members I have met at annual events and in Torquay - it was fun!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It was short and sweet but nice to meet you both, do come back again one day


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So long and thanks for your sopport because the TT has gone does not stop you coming along to the national meet


----------

